
Sabbath mode - 99_00
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabbath_mode
======
mywittyname
If you go through this much trouble to exploit a technicality in rule, perhaps
that rule need not exist.

------
Something1234
Why? All of these things seem to be rather wasteful, leaving the power on,
just for you to obey some religious rule. I wonder why that rule was
instituted too. A lot of old religious rules made sense for the time period
too.

